# Are there any headers out there for the mkv 2.5?



## band-it (Sep 7, 2011)

I am not going to spend over one thousand dollars for one and the obx is for off road use only.


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Evo header is your best bet. But you might be able to find one of the eurojet ones in the classified.

search is a good function too. 

obx is garbage from my understanding. OH and if you are planning to get an SRI then i guess the eurojet headers dont mix well with it. (loss of power it think?)


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Most are for 'off-road use' only. It all depends what you go for via the mid-pipe.

I have the OBX because it was/is, literally, a direct copy of the EuroJet. Both EuroJet and OBX are made in China -- there is no sense in trying to dispute that fact -- but OBX uses thinner quality metal. The welds are clean and no issues initially found.

OBX bought a EuroJet header literally instantly and had a copy out on the market in less than a month. Price was, OBX is 1/4 the cost of the EuroJet.

For longer wear protection, I am having them powdercoated as we speak.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> I have the OBX because it was/is, literally, a direct copy of the EuroJet. Both EuroJet and OBX are made in China -- there is no sense in trying to dispute that fact[/IMG]


That is not Fact!! How do you know Eurojet didnt produce the Eurojet header's? Just say you got an OBX header, and stop trying to justify buying an OBX piece.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

DrivenAllDay said:


> That is not Fact!! How do you know Eurojet didnt produce the Eurojet header's? Just say you got an OBX header, and stop trying to justify buying an OBX piece.


I honestly see little or no difference between the two designs.

I am not 'justifying' purchasing the OBX headers -- just telling you the fact that they copied the EJ headers as soon as they came out...


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

*These* are also a possibility. Seem to be on the higher end just as the EJ's were.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> I honestly see little or no difference between the two designs.
> 
> I am not 'justifying' purchasing the OBX headers -- just telling you the fact that they copied the EJ headers as soon as they came out...


You see little to no difference between the two designs, because the (OBX) header was said to be a copy, and there was a thread that covered Eurojet's displeasure on that deal. 

You claimed that Eurojet and OBX headers originated from CHINA and said that was a "Fact"!

If you don't know where Eurojet headers were made, you shouldnt disclose your opinion as FACT.



SimpleStaple said:


> Both EuroJet and OBX are made in China -- there is no sense in trying to dispute that fact


Just because the design is similar does not mean they have the same origin. Especially when your saying one copied the other.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> *These* are also a possibility. Seem to be on the higher end just as the EJ's were.


Solid option as stated, and The Evolution tuning header's are made in USA.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

DrivenAllDay said:


> You see little to no difference between the two designs, because the (OBX) header was said to be a copy, and there was a thread that covered Eurojet's displeasure on that deal.
> 
> Your claimed that Eurojet and OBX headers originated from CHINA and said that was a "Fact"!
> 
> ...


I will correct myself, then: _From what has been rumored, EJ had, potentially, outsourced the headers abroad (China) due to cheaper costs for production._

Could be wrong, could be right, but that is the general consensus I have gotten.

OBX is, factually, Chinese.

Sorry -- hope that clears things up.

Anyways, to re-clarify, EuroJet is no longer in the header game. Period.

*Facebook Post*


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Nothing wrong with the obx header, been running it on my setup for about six months. Car made over 200 whp. For the price its a good deal, just need to make a mid pipe for it. Which is still cheaper than laying out over a 1000 for an evo header.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

200WHP with just headers? :screwy:

You probably need to get your butt dyno tuned a little. :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

about the EJ headers: you are quoting a post from [email protected] from almost 1 year ago.

he USED to work at eurojet, hand in hand with joel. thats before Stasis.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> about the EJ headers: you are quoting a post from [email protected] from almost 1 year ago.
> 
> he USED to work at eurojet, hand in hand with joel. thats before Stasis.


Regardless of who posted it or when, it is still on their site as $10,000 -- their humorous way of saying they don't exist.

By the way, I've been playing you in Draw Something -- we've got a good streak going!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

SimpleStaple said:


> Regardless of who posted it or when, it is still on their site as $10,000 -- their humorous way of saying they don't exist.
> 
> By the way, I've been playing you in Draw Something -- we've got a good streak going!


lol, whats the name?


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> lol, whats the name?


Brendan N. / SimpleStaple = Me.

We're also on FB


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

SimpleStaple said:


> Brendan N. / SimpleStaple = Me.
> 
> We're also on FB


lol. i saw!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

itskohler said:


> 200WHP with just headers? :screwy:
> 
> You probably need to get your butt dyno tuned a little. :laugh:


I think that is combined with a C2 sri and UM tune if Im not mistaken.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

vwluger22 said:


> I think that is combined with a C2 sri and UM tune if Im not mistaken.


 Now THAT makes sense, haha. :beer:


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

*header help...*



> Most are for 'off-road use' only. It all depends what you go for via the mid-pipe.


so i live in stupid NJ and have the emission test laws....if i put in obx, EJ ...whatever brand header, will i fail emissions? CEL? i saw OBX sold the header with the DP ( http://www.ebay.com/itm/OBX-HEADER-...es&hash=item5ad3ebe883&vxp=mtr#ht_1495wt_1139 ) mind u this OBX item is only for reference.... and anyway i saw that there are bungs for O2 sensors...how does this eliminate emissions? and for the price of the EJ header, i could get almost 3 OBX ones so why not go with that?


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

lol u guys can bash me for the OBX if u want...im new to MKV  
previously has a mkiv 1.8t gti....


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

wetheitalians said:


> so i live in stupid NJ and have the emission test laws....if i put in obx, EJ ...whatever brand header, will i fail emissions? CEL? i saw OBX sold the header with the DP ( http://www.ebay.com/itm/OBX-HEADER-...es&hash=item5ad3ebe883&vxp=mtr#ht_1495wt_1139 ) mind u this OBX item is only for reference.... and anyway i saw that there are bungs for O2 sensors...how does this eliminate emissions? and for the price of the EJ header, i could get almost 3 OBX ones so why not go with that?


You dont want that 2.5 header that is OBX original attempt and fitment isnt the best and the design just looks hacked. If you are really trying to go the cheap way with OBX look for the one where it goes 5 into 1 but you still need to make a mid pipe. OR pony up and get the Evolution header and you wont need to make a mid pipe and will fit.

With emissions you would need a cat for visual likely and a tune or J-tube or o2 spacer to prevent a cel.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

vwluger22 said:


> I think that is combined with a C2 sri and UM tune if Im not mistaken.


You are correct, was just stating that I've had it on the car for six months and that its not restricting the motor. To sum it up, for the money you can't beat it. But I have heard that this style of header (euro jet, obx) have hurt performance on 2.5l without a sri


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

wetheitalians said:


> so i live in stupid NJ and have the emission test laws....if i put in obx, EJ ...whatever brand header, will i fail emissions? CEL? i saw OBX sold the header with the DP ( http://www.ebay.com/itm/OBX-HEADER-...es&hash=item5ad3ebe883&vxp=mtr#ht_1495wt_1139 ) mind u this OBX item is only for reference.... and anyway i saw that there are bungs for O2 sensors...how does this eliminate emissions? and for the price of the EJ header, i could get almost 3 OBX ones so why not go with that?


If you get the eurojet obx copy, all you'd have to do is put a high flow cat and 2 o2 sensor bungs, one before and one after cat and it should be legit. If you don't have a tune you will have to space the post cat o2 sensor out of the exhaust stream. Otherwise you will get a cel for cat below efficency.


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

sooo....basically, pony up for the evolution setup and its a direct bolt on product- plug-n-play?


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

my plan for my 2.5L was to save up for a C2 turbo kit, but i kind of want to see how far i can go with a N/A motor , minus ripping the thing apart and rebuilding it bottom to top ( which may be the case next tax season lol )...my thoughts were... Header back exhaust, SRI, CAI, neuspeed's under drive pulley kit (minimal gain, but still counts)...any other thoughts? im saving up already for all this, and ive got about 25% of what ill need...


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

wetheitalians said:


> my plan for my 2.5L was to save up for a C2 turbo kit, but i kind of want to see how far i can go with a N/A motor , minus ripping the thing apart and rebuilding it bottom to top ( which may be the case next tax season lol )...my thoughts were... Header back exhaust, SRI, CAI, neuspeed's under drive pulley kit (minimal gain, but still counts)...any other thoughts? im saving up already for all this, and ive got about 25% of what ill need...


If you definatly plan on going turbo down the road don't waste your money on a 1000 dollar header. All the other stuff (besides cai) will work with turbo setup. NA is defintaly rewarding. Here's a link to my cars info. Its similiar to your list for the NA build http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5569621-Sunday-dyno-results.....


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

yeah i did some pricing and research...i think ive decided to stick to N/A and ill just wind up investing the $ in rebuilding the internals of the motor down the road...for now i think ill do the exhaust, tune, sri, cai, and a few odds and ends to get a fun to drive N/A car :laugh: ....anyone know where the best place for me to go get tuned near northern NJ?


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

also considering a clutch / flywheel upgrade since ill be driving the hell out of it once im done playing with the motor


----------

